# donor sperm questions



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi there

A bit of background on me - i am 34 (35 in july) and am a single lesbian embarking on this scary, stressful but wonderful journey of ttc on my own.

After months of things moving slowly, having initial blood tests etc (all normal), i have had my appt with Dr McVeigh at the Manor Hospital (Oxford). All looking good for IUI, quite possibly with clomid and at my appt on 11/05, he told me that we could be looking at starting first cycle in july/august.

had appt with counsellor on 21/05 - went well, as far as i could tell and she told me to contact the nurse at the hospital in 2 weeks (from day of appt) to make another appt to discuss matching a sperm donor to my characteritics etc.

if there is anyone in oxford also being treated at the JR, would you be able to answer my questions below:


From the appt with the counsellor; how long it take to have the appt to discuss donor sperm matches?
how long did it take to find a sperm donor?
how many did you get to choose from?
if the first try doesn't work, do you use the same sperm for the next try?
how much info do you get about the donor? 
Do they test/assess if there are any genetically/hereditary ilnesses/conditions in the donors family or do they only ensure he doesn't have any STD?

Sorry for so many questions, thanks in advance for taking the time to read and answer.

I'm gonna post the same on the lesbian section and the one where i normally post on - oxfordshire. Hopefully, i'll get some answers to reasure me/clarify things for me and hopefully my stress levels will go down a bit!  

Thanks

Gini x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Frenchy

Afraid I can't answer any of your questions about donor sperm at Oxford, but just wanted to wish you all the very best for your treatment!  I had IUI with clomid resulting in my wonderful daughter - hope you have similar success!

You could try posting on the general Donor Sperm section as there may well be ladies on their who can answer your questions.

Some1

xx


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Some1

Thanks for the suggestion to post on the donor sperm section.

Your daughter is soooooo cute; really hope that one day (soon) i am able to post a picture of my child! 

Thanks

Gini x


----------

